# Xolo Q700 - custom rom or Q700i rom - software update ..HELP



## Skyh3ck (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi

i have bought the Xolo Q700 phone, its a great phone, except that it does not support app to SD function, so i am looking for custom rom or Q700i rom released recently which allows app 2 SD

i tried to google but found very little information about it

anyone here has done this please help me to install any custome rom or preferably the Q700i rom on q700


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 8, 2013)

Xolo Q700 : JB 4.2.1 - xda-developers

ROMS that work on new firmware

Xperia QHD v1.2 || 4.2.2 || XOLO Q700 || Q700i - xda-developers
|| Xolo Q700 || Rom || Port || 4.2.1 || Lewa OS 5 || - xda-developers
[Rom] [4.2.1] [EmotionUI 1.6 for Xolo Q700] - xda-developers
||RoM|| XoLo Q700 ||MiUi V5||PorT|| - xda-developers


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 9, 2013)

can anyone tell me how can i install Q700i rom on Q700, with all the steps

ok thanks, i have managed to install the q700i rom on q700 now it is working cool and with better camera


----------



## Minion (Nov 13, 2013)

^ could you provide link and post procedure to install Q700i rom?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 14, 2013)

i googled it  check needrom.com you have to register, everything is given there

dont forget to download all the drivers


----------



## Minion (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Skyh3ck will check it out.

I tried but didn't find XOLO brand in their website.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 14, 2013)

why dont you guys visit the links i have given above


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 15, 2013)

thanks kartikoli, for the links, but there are no procedure given in the forum on how to flash those rom but q700i is pretty easy to do, i am waiting now for someone to put Kitkat for this phone


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 15, 2013)

install Q700i firmware
UNBRICK XOLO Q700|| Patition SD Card|| Swap||update - xda-developers

install recovery and rom's given in above posts


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 16, 2013)

and anyone on that facebook Q700 owner group

i have installed q700i rom but now i want to roll back to the q700 rom, anyone here can help, i tried the same method i used whe upgradint to q700i firmware but now its not working, any help is welcome


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 16, 2013)

Any particular reason you want to roll back to the stock rom?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 16, 2013)

just in case if i need warranty i have to give it with q700 rom

i contacted the customer service and they have confirmed that installing q700i rom on q700 will void the warranty so keep my self handy with this knowledge

any one know how can i do it


----------



## Minion (Nov 18, 2013)

just flash stock rom.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 20, 2013)

Minion said:


> just flash stock rom.



yes but how i do it, i dont know the procedure and sofwatware require for that


----------



## Skyh3ck (Nov 23, 2013)

any one please explain how can i flash the rom of q700


----------



## Minion (Nov 23, 2013)

Here is the link
Installing Stock ROM or Q700i ROM on XOLO Q700


----------

